# Filtering water via python when refilling tank?



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

The people next door are currently knocking down the old house and building a new one.  This seems to be causing some issues right now with the tap water being a bit cloudy, which is concerning to me over the refill part of water changes. I'd like to figure out a simple option for pre-filtering the water to remove anything harmful when I refill the tanks.

My first thought is just to elastic band a carbon pad over the python's siphon opening when I'm refilling to filter the water as it' arriving in the tank. I'm already using Prime and a buffer to dechlorinate and bring the PH up to 7 (our PH out of the tap is about 5.5).

Anyone have a better idea that doesn't involve installing a whole house water filter or using bottled water on the fish tank for the next few months? I AM tempted to put in a house filter, but just not right at the moment!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello Elle,
I use HOB (I put them on front for ease of acess) filters

When doing water changes I remove the filtersponge and media from my filters and put it in with the water I removed fron the tank to keep the bacteria alive while I top up the tank.

I like to put a hand full of filter/pillow stuffing into the filter to catch and debris I may stir up during the water changes.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Maybe run the tap water through a canister with some fine polishing pads and some carbon to help. Put the tap water in a big rubbermaid tub.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

polishing pads are a good idea, and so is the canister. thanks!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

If it is from construction, aquarium filter will not be very effective without a flocculent. Fist is to complain to the City. There is absolutely no reason mud is allowed to infiltrate back into supply line and have you drink it. Don't forget about the associated microbes.

I would recommend the below or similar:

GE | GE Heavy-Duty Household Water Filtration Unit | Home Depot Canada


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

I use a round brita filter jammed into the end of our python, our PH is high out of the tap and I use this method to lower it.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks Gordon. If it keeps up for more than a day or so, I'm definitely going to the district (North Van).


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

I wouldn't wait more than a day. Could be other problems.


----------

